# Locating IR Repeater Receiver behind cabinet...



## miotkem (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a question about the installation of an IR Repeater Receiver Eye.

Can I mount this in the back of the entertainment center cabinet, near the very top and still get the remote control signals to via the wall? I from past experience that remote control signals can bounce off the walls, but I'm not certain how sensitive these are.

I don't really want to have this thing installed in plain site if at all possible, but I don't want to drill a hole in this cabinet for nothing if it's not going to work in the back.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've had good luck getting IR signals to "bounce". Is there any way you can test the receiver in the back first? It seems like you could get an answer quick with just some time wiring it up.

Each remote and receiver is different, so the only way to know is to test it.

Oh, and welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## miotkem (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, most likely I'll end up placing the transmitters near the components, leaving the repeater "loose" in the cabinet, and testing the receiver eye functionality somehow before doing the drilling.

It's good to know my idea wasn't in total left field at least by not being in direct LOS of the remote controls. It would really be best to keep it hidden if at all possible instead of having this little glass bubble sticking up out of the cabinet somewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

As others said you will need to test it to work. A lot depends on your walls and the remote you are using to send the signals, not all IR emitters are equal.

I would also try to test for consistency. While working most of the time may seem good enough while you are setting it up it can really frustrate you when you are using it later.


----------

